# Gros, gros problème avec mon iBook....



## thegreatfab (8 Février 2004)

Salut...

Jusqu'à ce matin, je vivais un parfait bonheur avec mon ibook, moi, le PCiste.

Et là... Plus rien.

J'ouvre mon iBook est je vois un message étrange en plusieur langue, genre :"Redemarrer vorte ordinateur en appuyant sur la touche...."

Je m'exécute et la, la pomme du démérage et puls rien.

Je réitère l'opération mais j'arrive toujours au même résultat.

Je décide de faire une verif du materiel avec le cd. Ca marche, rien de spécial.

Si qq'un a une idée d'une procédure à suivre pour faire démarer mon ordi...

En vous remerciant par avance.

(J'ai pas envie de perdre mes données...)


----------



## djanet (8 Février 2004)

Bonjour

C'est un Kernel Panic (plantage au chargement).

Fait l'essais suivant:
(OS X, 10.1.3 et suivant)
Touche shift (majuscules temporaire) appuyé pendant tout le démarrage. Désactive les extensions kernel non-essentielles (démarrage en mode sécurisé)

Tous les systèmes:
Cette adresse à garder: 
http:/www.ville-frejus.fr/hermes/fichiers/raccourcis_mac.htm

@+


----------



## thegreatfab (8 Février 2004)

Salut

Bon j'ai essayé de redemarrer en laissant appuyer sur shift, mais rien.

La pomme s'affiche et puis c tout... Rien, Nada...

Merci, qd même

Si qq'un a une autre astuce... MERCI


----------



## djanet (8 Février 2004)

Bonjour

Le CD OS X et réinstallation du système.
Je pense qu'il faut repartir à zéro, réinstaller le système.

Sur mon PowerBook, 2 volumes et 2 système X.(Panther et Jaguar)

J'ai installé NetBarrier vendu avec l'étiquette compatible Panther et Kernel Panic.
J'ai redémarré sur le deuxième volume, j'ai chargé la mise à jour (il été pour jaguar maxi)  et j'ai récupéré mon premier système.

Toutes ces explications pour ne pas avoir un ordi qui ne boote plus.

@+


----------



## thegreatfab (8 Février 2004)

Bon OK....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'imagine que je v perdre toutes mes données mails, favoris, fichiers divers et variés....

Heureusement qu'un Mac-addict m'avait dit que ct pas la peine de faire de partition : "Sur Mac, pas la peine, ça plante jamais, pas comme sur cette daube de Windows..."

Là, je dois bien dire que je suis un peu véner... Je m'étais attaché à mon ibook qd même depuis 2 mois et fait pas mal de chose avec lui...

Enfin, bon...


----------



## cham (8 Février 2004)

Désolé je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps, mais essaye des recherches sur les site osxfacile, de simon ganiere, de bilbo, sur macfixit.

Je ne connais pas bien, mais il y a plein de touches au démarrage qui ont des fonctions différentes.

Courage et au cas où, pense à sauvegarder régulièrement.


----------



## minime (8 Février 2004)

Tu perdras tes documents seulement si tu choisis l'option "Effacer et installer".

Lors de l'installation tu peux utiliser "Archiver et installer" (voir l'article avec captures d'écran sur MacBidouille) afin de conserver ton ancien système dans un dossier. Tu pourras ensuite y récupérer tes mails, favoris, etc. avant de le jeter.

Par contre je pense qu'il vaut mieux éviter de cocher "Conserver les utilisateurs", qui permet d'importer et utiliser les préférences de l'ancien OS dans le nouveau système, au cas où il y ait des éléments corrompus.


----------



## djanet (8 Février 2004)

Bonsoir

Normalement tu ne doit rien perdre.
Tu réinstalle le système, tu ne réinitialise pas ton disque dur.

Sur tous mes Mac j'ai changé les systèmes sans perdre mes données.

Il y a que tes préférences systèmes que tu risque de perdres, essais alors de réinstaller en suivant les indications du CD (il risque de t'installer l'ancien système dans un dossier pour récupérer tes données) et installer un nouveau à la racine du DD.

Normalement pas trop de pertes.

@+


----------



## thegreatfab (8 Février 2004)

Ah.............

Bon, ok, je me suis un peu importé, mais j'ai grave les boules...

Bon, je v tenter de réinstaller le système alors...

Qq'un peut m'éclairer sur les kernel panic (la fonction recherche du forum foire) ? D'où ça vient ?

Encore merci


----------



## thegreatfab (8 Février 2004)

Bon, ben la je crois que rien ne va plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apparement, le disque dur n'est plus détecté.

Lors de l'installation de MacOSX, aucun volume ne s'affiche dans la fenêtre de sélection.

J'ai utilisé l'utilitaire de disque pour voir si il y avait des options et rien... Apparement, il n'est pas monté...

Ben hier soir il l'était, monté....

Alors là, je suis de plus en plus véner.

Je manque surement d'expérience dans les Mac (15 ans de PC) mais je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire...

Une idée ??

Merci....


----------



## minime (8 Février 2004)

Si tu n'as pas d'utilitaire genre DiskWarrior tu peux au moins tenter un ptit fsck -y pour voir.  Explications sur OSXFacile.



			
				thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> Qq'un peut m'éclairer sur les kernel panic (la fonction recherche du forum foire) ? D'où ça vient ?



C'est un plantage système, souvent à cause d'un périphérique (modem), de la RAM, ou autre.


----------



## thegreatfab (8 Février 2004)

Bon, bon, bon....

Apparement, j'ai le cas de "kernel panic" le plus grave puisqu'il se produit dès le démarage de l'ordi.

J'essayé les solutions préconnisées sur "OSX Facile" mais rien à faire.

Je ne cache pas que je suis vraiment très très dégouté.

"Mac, ça ne plante jamais...."

Ah, ouais, je suis dèg....

Putain, j'ai même pas bidouiller, tout est d'origine, que des softs pour OSX....

Putain, quelle merde.......


----------



## minime (8 Février 2004)

thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> "Mac, ça ne plante jamais...."



Il n'y a pas de quoi être dégoûté, l'OS qui ne plante jamais n'existe pas encore ; et je crois qu'on l'attendra longtemps. C'est peut-être un peu fataliste mais je suis assez d'accord avec ta signature. D'ailleurs on devrait demander de l'aide à  Ugluk.

_It sound like bad problem. Let Ugluk think. So... you try smash computer?_


----------



## powerbook867 (8 Février 2004)

thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bon, bon....
> 
> Apparement, j'ai le cas de "kernel panic" le plus grave puisqu'il se produit dès le démarage de l'ordi.
> 
> ...



Il faut toujours sauvegarder ses données , soit sur cdrom , et aussi sur un disque dur externe.... Ne faire aucune sauvegarde , c'est de l'inconscience...


----------



## thegreatfab (9 Février 2004)

Autant sur mes PCs, les données sont sauvgardées hebdomadairement autant sur l'iBook, je pensais vraiment ne pas en avoir besoin.

Moi qui commençait à aimer OSX, je viens de prendre une très grosse claque.


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2004)

Ouai mais sauf ton respect, tu es un peu candide quand même, un OS infaillible ça existe pas.
Moi j'ai un 2e DD interne pour les sauvegardes... pourtant j'ai jamais eu à m'en servir... c'est con hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis installer OSX sur une partition c'est tellement plus pratique pour faire une clean install.
Une sauvegarde par mois ça suffit, mais depuis que je suis sur mac, j'ai toujours fait attention quand même, n'oubliant pas non plus les supports externe, un DD aussi ça lâche parfois.


----------



## thegreatfab (9 Février 2004)

C sur... J'ai été trop innocent sur ce coup là.

Mais bon, on ne m'y reprendra plus... Et dire que je commençais à dire du bien du Mac autour de moi, à faire réfléchir les gens...

Au moins sur XP qd ça plante (1 plantage en 2 ans et 3 ordis équipés), je sais comment faire pour réparer. Là, c le néant le plus total....


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2004)

> Au moins sur XP qd ça plante (1 plantage en 2 ans et 3 ordis équipés), je sais comment faire pour réparer. Là, c le néant le plus total....



Le danger c'est de faire de ton cas une généralité.
Tu trouveras plus de gens dans mon cas (qui ne plantent jamais) que dans le tiens...
C'est peut être ton 1er et dernier plantage... laisse tomber les conclusions hâtives. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un kernel panic dans 98 % des cas n'a pas d'incidence, ensuite les astuces pour réparer suffisent... là toi t'as vraiment pas eu de bol.

T'as fais un hardware test quand même ?


----------



## thegreatfab (9 Février 2004)

Bien sûr qu'il ne faut pas généraliser, mais j'ai un peu les glandes là.... Je débarque totalement sur Mac et là ça m'énerve pas mal... C l'émotion !!!

Enfin, j'ai encore un peu d'espoir de récuperer qq. trucs avant de tout effacer et de repartir sur des bases saines (et sauvgardées hebdomadairement).

Je v essayer le truc du démarage en "target" avec un ami et son powerbook...

Pour ce qui est du test hardware, je l'ai fait et tout s'est bien passé....

Voili, voilà


----------



## thegreatfab (10 Février 2004)

Ouf.....

Bon, c réparé....

Alors, on a démarré l'iBook en mode "target" et on l'a branché sur un autre Mac.

On a lancé DiskWarrior et à la 3eme tentative, ça a marché, il a "reconstruit" le HDD... (il y avait bcp bcp d'erreur)

J'ai réinstallé OS X et apparement, tout marche, toute mes données sont là.

J'espère que je n'aurais plus de "Kernel Panic"


----------



## JPTK (11 Février 2004)

Cool ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Comme je vois des aventures comme la tienne, ça fait flipper quand même... en 10 ans de mac j'ai rien eu de tout ça. Bizarre quand même.


----------



## nicolasXman (13 Février 2004)

salut,
qui parle sur ton lien 'privatisation'?
C'est très bien...

N


----------

